# TechniSat SkyStar 2 PCI [SOLVED] [KERNEL SUBMISSION REQUEST]

## phalaxy

hi,

for my older pc i have bought a technisat skystar 2 pci. the card looks exactly as the one pictured on the linuxtv.org databse. ( http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_S2 )

the card is recognized by the b2c2_flexcorp_pci kernel modul, but not the modulator.

linuxtv.org does sadly not provide any additional help. i think it is a newer card revision AND another demodulator was used for my card than their listed one.

i am currently using gentoo-sources-3.19.3 as my kernel and linux-firmware-20150320 as my firmware package.

"lspci -kvv" output :

```

Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)

Subsystem: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card

Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

Region 0: Memory at efbe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

Region 1: I/O ports at bf00 [size=32]

Kernel modules: b2c2_flexcop_pci

```

"dmesg" output

```

b2c2-flexcop: B2C2 FlexcopII/II(b)/III digital TV receiver chip loaded successfully

flexcop-pci: will use the HW PID filter.

flexcop-pci: card revision 2

DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device)

b2c2-flexcop: MAC address = ### DELETED BY ME FOR PRIVACY REASONS :-) ###

CX24123: wrong demod revision: 1a ### HERE THE BOGUS STARTS :-( ###

mt352_read_register: readreg error (reg=127, ret==-121)

nxt200x: nxt200x_readbytes: i2c read error (addr 0x0a, err == -121)

nxt200x: Unknown/Unsupported NXT chip: 00 00 00 00 00

lgdt330x: i2c_read_demod_bytes: addr 0x59 select 0x02 error (ret == -121)

stv0297_readreg: readreg error (reg == 0x80, ret == -121)

mt312_read: ret == -121

b2c2-flexcop: no frontend driver found for this B2C2/FlexCop adapter

```

as you can imagine, the card doesnt work. i am thankfull for any ideas or patches to solve this situation.

cheers!

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

do you have the fitting firmware installed in /lib/firmware ?

bb

----------

## phalaxy

no, because the skystar doesnt complain about a missing firmware via systemlog in any way like my gfx-board or wlan card would do if there isnt their firmware present.

i have only sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20150320 installed.

----------

## bbgermany

Check your link in your first post and you will find the need of the firmware. Check if its installed, if not, install it. Then check again pls.

bb

----------

## phalaxy

ii downloaded the dvb-fe-cx24120-1.20.58.2.fw, placed it in /lib64/firmware. then i adjusted its permissions and selected the firmware to compile into my kernel. after that i used a patch for my kernel, looked after the newly appeared cx24120 demodulator (it was already selected) and rebuild the whole thing from scratch and installed it correctly.

the patch as a diff file: ( http://pastebin.com/ktYnd2wx )

so far so good no error messages...

but after the reboot my kernel complains about this:

```

b2c2-flexcop: B2C2 FlexcopII/II(b)/III digital TV receiver chip loaded successfully

flexcop-pci: will use the HW PID filter.

flexcop-pci: card revision 2

DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device)

b2c2-flexcop: MAC address = ### DELETED FOR PRIVACY BY ME ###

b2c2-flexcop: no frontend driver found for this B2C2/FlexCop adapter

```

i am missing the conexant CX24118A tuner in the kernel. i am confused, because i googled some articles that are saying it was added long ago by kernel version 3.2.x.

again i am lost  :Sad: 

----------

## phalaxy

IT WORKS PERFECT NOW --- marking the thread as solved !!!

the solution has been tested by me for the gentoo-sources-3.19.3 kernel: 

1. download the dvb-fe-cx24120-1.20.58.2.fw ( http://www.forum.free-x.de/wbb/index.php?page=Attachment&attachmentID=474&h=d181e70af1bfea835aa99c0853cc37891366e0c5&s=4789097b2930be7da6fd3de4e007a5c65c1d67ef )

2. copy the firmware to your kernel firmware directory. ( typical: /lib/firmware ).

3. adjust its file permissions. i recommending to compile the firmware into the kernel.

4. save this patch ( http://pastebin.com/ktYnd2wx ) as a text file to your kernel sources root like: cx24120.patch

5. apply the patch to the kernel sources root via " patch -p1 < cx24120.patch "

6. clean out old compiled stuff via " make clean"

7. check via kernels "make menuconfig" that DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_PCI , DVB_CX24120 (it should already been set) and DVB_ISL6421 are set. MEDIA_SUBDRV_AUTOSELECT has to be disabled to do this!

8. recompile and reinstall your kernel.

9. reboot and enjoy FINALLY the technisat skystar 2 pci.

dmesg now give this output:

```

b2c2-flexcop: B2C2 FlexcopII/II(b)/III digital TV receiver chip loaded successfully

flexcop-pci: will use the HW PID filter.

flexcop-pci: card revision 2

DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device)

b2c2-flexcop: MAC address = ### DELETED BY ME FOR PRIVACY REASONS ###

CX24120: cx24120_attach: -> Conexant cx24120/cx24118 - DVBS/S2 Satellite demod/tuner

CX24120: cx24120_attach: -> Driver version: 'SVT - 0.0.4a        03.04.2012'

CX24120: cx24120_attach: -> Demod CX24120 rev. 0x07 detected.

CX24120: cx24120_attach: -> Conexant cx24120/cx24118 - DVBS/S2 Satellite demod/tuner ATTACHED.

b2c2-flexcop: ISL6421 successfully attached.

b2c2-flexcop: found 'Conexant CX24120/CX24118' .

b2c2_flexcop_pci 0000:05:03.0: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Conexant CX24120/CX24118)...

b2c2-flexcop: initialization of 'Sky2PC/SkyStar S2 DVB-S/S2 rev 3.3' at the 'PCI' bus controlled by a 'FlexCopIIb' complete

```

this patch REALLY SHOULD be added at least to the device_drivers/staging/media_drivers area of the next kernel release if possible, because tuning and watching tv is already working without flaws on my box with vlc on astra 19.2e ...

thank you bbgermany for your suggestions  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

PLEASE DO NOT DELETE THIS THREAD FOR AT LEAST 1 YEAR BECAUSE I AM IN CONTACT WITH SOME OTHER PEOPLE, WHO ARE USING THIS CARD UNDER LINUX AND HAVING SIMILAR PROBLEMS ... that now should vanishing!  :Smile: 

----------

## phalaxy

so folks,

i zapped now around for several hours and still not a single problem ... we having here a true kernel patch candidate ...

also the firmware should be included in the linux-firmware package.

anyone know how to submit a patch it to the kernel developers?

----------

